# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  فوق مهم....رتبه برترهایی که دیر استارت زدن

## kimura

سلام به همه :Yahoo (99): 
بچه ها کسایی میشنساسین که دیر شروع کرده باشن ؟
تو اینترنت که این حرفا پره. :Yahoo (110):  
ومنم اصن مصاحبه ی ویدیویی ازشون ندیدم. :Yahoo (21): 

1-من کسی میگم که خودتون با چش خودتون دیده باشین یا بشناسینش.
2-اگه میشناسین ی لطف کنین بگین چ منابعی داشته؟
3-چجوری خونده؟






با تشکر :Y (454):  :Y (573):

----------


## kimura

اگه اسمشونم میدونین چه بهتر؟ :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (467):  :Y (726):

----------


## DrDark13

1_ نقی معمولی   موفقیت: پزشکی تهران در سه ماه
2 - هما دختر محمود نقاش موفقیت : مستقیما جراحی مغز و اعصاب بهشتی در 4 ماه
3_ سارا و نیکا فرقانی دندانپزشکی تبریز در یک ماه  (دو قلو بودن از یه کتاب هم استفاده کردن وضع مالیشون هم بد بوده)
 4_پنجعلی معمولی  موفقیت:  این یکی سنش بالا بود نتونست قبول شه پشت کنکور موند...

دوباره مثال بزنم؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

*فرض کن زندگی نامه 200 رتبه برتری که از الان شروع کردن و موفق شدند رو در قالب یه دونه فایل pdf سه هزار صفحه ای پیدا کنی کار هایی که کردن غذایی که خوردن سختی هایی که کشیدن و ...روز ها و شب ها این فایل رو بخونی و زندگی همه شونو از حفظ بشی
این فایل رو پرینت بگیری بحالت کتاب های نفیس صحافی ش کنی و جلد طلا بگیریش و در بهترین قسمت کتابخونه ات قرارش بدی و هر کس که گفت از الان نمیشه موفق شد کتابتو بیاری و قسم یاد کنی به تک تک زندگی نامه هایی ک خواندن و تونستن و موفق شدن
به نظرت خودت هم میتونی یکی از اون آدما بشی؟ وقتی اون آدم ها تلاش میکردن هیچ کدوم به این کتابی که دنبالشی دسترسی نداشتن ولی الان اسمشون تو همین کتاب اومده!
این کتاب وجود داره و از نظر شدن ممکنه ولی مشکل کسی که تا الان نخونده فراتر از چیزیه که با خواندن این کتاب حل بشه.*

----------


## Hasann

> سلام به همه
> بچه ها کسایی میشنساسین که دیر شروع کرده باشن ؟
> تو اینترنت که این حرفا پره. 
> ومنم اصن مصاحبه ی ویدیویی ازشون ندیدم.
> 
> 1-من کسی میگم که خودتون با چش خودتون دیده باشین یا بشناسینش.
> 2-اگه میشناسین ی لطف کنین بگین چ منابعی داشته؟
> 3-چجوری خونده؟
> 
> ...


چرا هرچقد فک میکنم کسی یادم نمیاد  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## miss_shadow

سلام ,من نمونه مستقیم نمیشناسم ولی یکی داخل اینستا هست با 3 ماه خوندن قبول شده به گفته خودش ایدیشم :victory army اگه اشتباه نکرده باشم :Yahoo (35): .دنبال نمونه نباش در کل به تهشم فکر نکن فقط یه جوری بخون تا کنکور که تهش بگی همه تلاشمو کردم حتی اگه نشه :Yahoo (105): .

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام به همه
> بچه ها کسایی میشنساسین که دیر شروع کرده باشن ؟
> تو اینترنت که این حرفا پره. 
> ومنم اصن مصاحبه ی ویدیویی ازشون ندیدم.
> 
> 1-من کسی میگم که خودتون با چش خودتون دیده باشین یا بشناسینش.
> 2-اگه میشناسین ی لطف کنین بگین چ منابعی داشته؟
> 3-چجوری خونده؟
> 
> ...


*یکی رو میشناختم از ارشد مکانیک دانشگاه تهران انصراف داد و از اسفند خونده بود فکر کنم دندونپزشکی روزانه یاسوج رو اورده بود توی کنکور 99 تونم کنکور نظام قدیم فکر  کنم شکت کرده بود . فکرش رو بکن ریاضی باشی و مهندس زیست رو برای بار اول بخونی اونم زیست نظام قدییم که حقیقتا غول بی شاخ و دم هستش کافیه فقط دومش رو ورق بزنید پشماتون بریزه ولی با این حال قبول شده بود اتفاقا توی اینستا هم اکانت داره ولی من خیلی وقت پیش دیدمش به طور اتفاقی 
من ایشون رو میشناسم فقط و خودم هم واقعا تو حل این معادله موندم چجوری شده که شده توضیح میداد توی ارشد هم رتبه ش 109 بود فک کنم همه مدارکش هم تو اکانتش قرار داده بود تو دوران دانشجوییش هم پشتیبان حرف اخر بود خودش (البته از هیچ کدوم از پکیجاش استفاده نکرده بود)

پیداش کردم*  :Yahoo (20): *(البته ایشون 6 ماهه شدن از اسفند 99 تا مرداد 99 که یک ماه تعویق افتاد) اطلاعات دقیق رو خودتون تو فیلم ببینید توضیح میده کامل 
**

*

----------


## nazanin.mrd

به نظرمن هرکس از الان خوب بخونه میتونه قبول بشه فقط مشکل اینجاس ک کسی نمیخواد بخونه  و واقعا نمیخوااد شروع کنه ... و دنبال اینه ک همه بگن نه نیست نمیشه نمیتونی تا با خیال راحتتری نخونه ...چون هرکسی ک این۴ ماهو خونده موفق شده رفته پی کارش ... کاش یه نفر برعکسشو بگه مثلا  بگه من ۴ ماه خوب درس خوندم و رتبه خیلی بدی اوردم ..........چون هرکی خونده نتیجه گرفته حداقل کسایی ک میشناسیم من چندنفر میشناسم ی دختره اسمش شبنم بود از فروردین خونده بود شد ۳۰۰ و خورده ای رفت دندون شیراز

----------


## _Joseph_

> *یکی رو میشناختم از ارشد مکانیک دانشگاه تهران انصراف داد و از اسفند خونده بود فکر کنم دندونپزشکی روزانه یاسوج رو اورده بود توی کنکور 99 تونم کنکور نظام قدیم فکر  کنم شکت کرده بود . فکرش رو بکن ریاضی باشی و مهندس زیست رو برای بار اول بخونی اونم زیست نظام قدییم که حقیقتا غول بی شاخ و دم هستش کافیه فقط دومش رو ورق بزنید پشماتون بریزه ولی با این حال قبول شده بود اتفاقا توی اینستا هم اکانت داره ولی من خیلی وقت پیش دیدمش به طور اتفاقی 
> من ایشون رو میشناسم فقط و خودم هم واقعا تو حل این معادله موندم چجوری شده که شده توضیح میداد توی ارشد هم رتبه ش 109 بود فک کنم همه مدارکش هم تو اکانتش قرار داده بود تو دوران دانشجوییش هم پشتیبان حرف اخر بود خودش (البته از هیچ کدوم از پکیجاش استفاده نکرده بود)
> 
> پیداش کردم* *(البته ایشون 6 ماهه شدن از اسفند 99 تا مرداد 99 که یک ماه تعویق افتاد) اطلاعات دقیق رو خودتون تو فیلم ببینید توضیح میده کامل 
> **
> 
> *



توصیه میکنم دوستان ریاضی و تجربی و حتی انسانی ویدیوی بالا رو ببینند
 در ضمن : من اول به ایشون شک کرده بودم رفتم پی ویش کل مدارک ارشد و رتبه و کارنامه ارشد و کارنامه کنکور رو برام فرستاد و کاملا ضایع شدم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## kimura

احسنت

----------


## Miss.Sad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط kimura


سلام به همه
با تشکر



سلام

یکی از همشهریامون (دختر بود) میانگین ترازش دوروبر 5هزار بود از عید خوند تو کنکور 99 ، 1700 منطقه 3 شد  ( اصلا اصلا دانش آموز درس خونی نبود )
آقای مصطفی چرختاب مقدم تو نت سرچ کنید سال 95 کنکور دادن همه مدارکشون تو نت هس در قالب یه ویدیو بیان کردن همه چیو ، از اواخر بهمن شروع کردن با معدل کتبی 13/80 دندان پزشکی قبول شدن ( اولین درصد شیمی کل کشورو زده بودن )
خانم مهسا خانی که تو اینستا هس پیجشون فارغ التحصیل علوم آزمایشگاهی بودن  در عرض چن ماه دندان همدان قبول شدن تو کنکور 96
مثال برای زدن خیلی زیاده که با مدرک موجوده ولی مسئله مهم اینه ، کسایی که دیر شروع میکنن احتمال موفقیتشون هس  منتهی خیلی چیزا هس که در صورت رعایت اونا میشه موفق شد واس همینه هرکسی اصلا اعتقاد به موفقیت تو زمان محدود نداره 
اونی که دیر شروع میکنه به خوندن باید بیشتر از بقیه کنکوریا اعتماد به نفش داشته باشه انگیزه و روحیش خیلی بالا باشه ، زیر 12 ساعت نخونه به برنامش پایبند باشه زمان برای آزمون و خطا نداره واس همون سراغ فیلمای طولانی اساتید و جزوه های سنگین و فلان نره تا وقتش تلف نشه یه درسنامه مختصر بخونه و تا میتونه تستای مختلفو کار کنه ( بیشترین تمرکز روی سوالات کنکورا باشه ) و اینکه به این فک کنه من کلی زمان از دست دادم چیزی واس از دست دادن ندارم پس یا تو این مدت میخونم به خواستم میرسم یا هم که بیخیالش میشم  ( منظورم اینه با آرامش خاطر بخونه نه استرس )

خصوصا اونایی که پشت کنکورن و مطمئنا صفر مطلق نیستن یه چیزایی تو ذهنشون هس احتمال موفقیتشون بیشتره اگه واقعا تلاش کنن

منابع هم یکی میخواد از الان بخونه مثلا بره تستای کتابای تک جلدی خیلی سبزو واس زیست کار کنه خب صد در صد اشتباهه میکرو کار کنه ( تستاش کمه ولی خوبه سطحشون بد نیس ) با کنکورا و چن تا تست از فصلای مهم و تستخیز زیست از یه منبع جمع بندی مثل ایکیو ( نیازی نیس همشو کار کنه زوج فرد کار کنه کافیه ) تاکید میکنم فقط واس فصلای مهم از منبع دوم استفاده نه همشون 

زمانی که باقی مونده چندان زیاد نیس ولی خیلی خیلیم کم نیس میشه با داشتن حذفیات از عمومی + ریاضی و فیزیک به رتبه و دانشگاه خوب رسید 

برای همه آرزوی موفقیت دارم  
*

----------


## king of konkur

رتبه برتر نمیدونم چه رتبه ای مد نظرته ولی من بعد از سربازی از عید امسال خوندم و دندون ازاد اصفهان قبول شدم

----------


## kimura

شما برای همه الگویی من تاپیکتون خوندم واقعا عالی بود :Yahoo (99): 
امیدوارم همیشه پیشرفت کنین :Y (460):

----------


## DrDark13

> *یکی رو میشناختم از ارشد مکانیک دانشگاه تهران انصراف داد و از اسفند خونده بود فکر کنم دندونپزشکی روزانه یاسوج رو اورده بود توی کنکور 99 تونم کنکور نظام قدیم فکر  کنم شکت کرده بود . فکرش رو بکن ریاضی باشی و مهندس زیست رو برای بار اول بخونی اونم زیست نظام قدییم که حقیقتا غول بی شاخ و دم هستش کافیه فقط دومش رو ورق بزنید پشماتون بریزه ولی با این حال قبول شده بود اتفاقا توی اینستا هم اکانت داره ولی من خیلی وقت پیش دیدمش به طور اتفاقی 
> من ایشون رو میشناسم فقط و خودم هم واقعا تو حل این معادله موندم چجوری شده که شده توضیح میداد توی ارشد هم رتبه ش 109 بود فک کنم همه مدارکش هم تو اکانتش قرار داده بود تو دوران دانشجوییش هم پشتیبان حرف اخر بود خودش (البته از هیچ کدوم از پکیجاش استفاده نکرده بود)
> 
> پیداش کردم* *(البته ایشون 6 ماهه شدن از اسفند 99 تا مرداد 99 که یک ماه تعویق افتاد) اطلاعات دقیق رو خودتون تو فیلم ببینید توضیح میده کامل 
> **
> 
> *


چقدر عالی بود این مصاحبه.....
طرف شیرازی بودن تو خونشه :Yahoo (76): 
واقعا ادم اینطور افرادی رو میبینه،انرژی میگیره...
جدی مصمم ریلکس شوخ طبع و هدف دار...ادمایی که ما غالبا میشناسیم ادمایی بدبین و بی هدف تو حاشیه حسود و بی انگیزن واقعا از این افراد باین باید الگو گرفت.این اقا اگه همون مهندسی رو هم ادامه میداد مطمئنن یکی از بهترین مهندسای ایران میشد...
ادم با عرضه حقشه به همه چیز برسه ...

----------


## Black_Hawk

من فک نمی کنم کسی که صفر صفره بتونه رتبه کمتراز6000بیاره تا بخواد شروع کنه بخوره به ی مبحثی که سخت بفهمتش مخصوصا تو ریاضی و فیزیک بعد بخواد اونو حلش کنه اووووو ایشالا1401 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


یکی رو میشناختم از ارشد مکانیک دانشگاه تهران انصراف داد و از اسفند خونده بود فکر کنم دندونپزشکی روزانه یاسوج رو اورده بود توی کنکور 99 تونم کنکور نظام قدیم فکر  کنم شکت کرده بود . فکرش رو بکن ریاضی باشی و مهندس زیست رو برای بار اول بخونی اونم زیست نظام قدییم که حقیقتا غول بی شاخ و دم هستش کافیه فقط دومش رو ورق بزنید پشماتون بریزه ولی با این حال قبول شده بود اتفاقا توی اینستا هم اکانت داره ولی من خیلی وقت پیش دیدمش به طور اتفاقی 
من ایشون رو میشناسم فقط و خودم هم واقعا تو حل این معادله موندم چجوری شده که شده توضیح میداد توی ارشد هم رتبه ش 109 بود فک کنم همه مدارکش هم تو اکانتش قرار داده بود تو دوران دانشجوییش هم پشتیبان حرف اخر بود خودش (البته از هیچ کدوم از پکیجاش استفاده نکرده بود)

پیداش کردم (البته ایشون 6 ماهه شدن از اسفند 99 تا مرداد 99 که یک ماه تعویق افتاد) اطلاعات دقیق رو خودتون تو فیلم ببینید توضیح میده کامل 






احمد باقری کنکور 99ی بود؟؟؟؟؟ 98 نبود مگه؟*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> 
> احمد باقری کنکور 99ی بود؟؟؟؟؟ 98 نبود مگه؟*


نه 99 بود

----------


## tamanaviki

> نه 99 بود


کنکور ۹۸ بودن ایشون و از اسفند شرو نکردن از اوایل آذر ماه شرو کردن الانم ترم ۴ دندونپزشکی یاسوجن،رتبه منطقه یکشونم شده ۲هزهر دویست خورده ای،خیلیم درس خونده ب گفته خودش

----------


## kimura

یکی میتونه درباره ی چگونه جمع بندبی کردن بگه؟ :Yahoo (77): 

بهترین منابع دروس تخصصی اگه میشه بگین :Y (661):  :Y (682): 





باتشکر :Yahoo (11):

----------


## B.R

کار ب رشته تاپ ندارم 
راجب رتبه زیر ده هزار منطقه ۳ بگین ......
شدنیه !!!!! :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Kiard

شدنی بودن یا شدنی نبودنش مهم نیست 
با فکر کردن به اینکه میشه یا نمیشه به جایی نمیرسی 
( به راه بادیه رفتن به از نشستن باطل )
از همین الان تلاشت رو دو که چه عرض کنم اگر مثل من کلا ۲ روزه شروع کردی با توان مفید ۳۰۰٪ باید پیش بیای 
ویقین بدون ک میشه 
هر کاری تا قبل از اینکه کسی انجامش بده غیرممکن بوده 
پس با تمام توان به پیش 
نه ب پشت سرت نگاه کن نه به جلوی روت همین الان بینظیر خودت باش 
موفق باشی

----------


## Kiard

سلام
صبح به خیر 
به جای اینکه فکر کنی ببینی میشه یا نمیشه درس بخون و یقین بدون که میشه 
اگر هم خدای نا کرده نشد تلاشت رو کردی
(به راه بادیه رفتن به از نشستن باطل)
اگر هم دیدی یا فکر کردی که عقب تر از بقیه ای به من فکر کن  :Yahoo (23):  کلا ۳ روزه شروع کردم  :Yahoo (20): 
نه به عقب فکر کن نه به جلو مستقیم به پیش با ۳۰۰٪ از توان 
موفق باشی

----------


## kimura

منم از 1اسفند شروع کردم

----------


## Lara27

اگه کسی بخواد ۱۴٠٠ کنکور بده وقت هست؟

----------


## Rubiker

> اگه کسی بخواد ۱۴٠٠ کنکور بده وقت هست؟


 با احترام
 برای کسی که نظر دیگران در این مورد براش اهمیت داره حتی برای 1401 هم وقت نیست چون به توانایی خودش ایمان نداره
اما برا کسی که به خودش و خداش ایمان داره همیشه برای نشان دادن تواناییاش وقت هست

----------


## _pouya

ببخشید شاید به موضوع ربطی نداشته باشه 
 من یه چیزی خوندم گفته بود که اگه بخوای رتبه خوب بیاری باید تا قبل از فروردین همه مطالب 12 رو خونده باشی واقعا ترسیدم 
درسته این چیزی که میگن؟ من که با برنامه قلم چی رفتم جلو میرسم؟ ینی اون یه ماه اخر بنظرتون میشه کامل جمع کرد کل 3 پایه رو؟

----------


## Hasann

> ببخشید شاید به موضوع ربطی نداشته باشه 
>  من یه چیزی خوندم گفته بود که اگه بخوای رتبه خوب بیاری باید تا قبل از فروردین همه مطالب 12 رو خونده باشی واقعا ترسیدم 
> درسته این چیزی که میگن؟ من که با برنامه قلم چی رفتم جلو میرسم؟ ینی اون یه ماه اخر بنظرتون میشه کامل جمع کرد کل 3 پایه رو؟


اصلا ربطی نداره
میدونی قلم چی چقد ایستگاه جبرانی داره!

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام به همه
> بچه ها کسایی میشنساسین که دیر شروع کرده باشن ؟
> تو اینترنت که این حرفا پره. 
> ومنم اصن مصاحبه ی ویدیویی ازشون ندیدم.
> 
> 1-من کسی میگم که خودتون با چش خودتون دیده باشین یا بشناسینش.
> 2-اگه میشناسین ی لطف کنین بگین چ منابعی داشته؟
> 3-چجوری خونده؟
> 
> ...


اینکه با توجه به عنوان تاپیکت مساله ی دیر شروع کردن و موفق شدن بعضیا واست ( فوق مهم ) هستش یعنی کم کم داری میری تو حاشیه . بشین درستو بخون . یا میشه یا نمیشه دیگه . اصن تاحالا نشده . تو اولیش باش

----------


## Kiyarash_1999

> اگه کسی بخواد ۱۴٠٠ کنکور بده وقت هست؟


بستگی به خود شخص داره و البته اینکه هدفش چه رشته ای باشه .

----------


## indomitable

*دوتاهمسایه ما هستن که فکر کنم ۹۶،۹۷ کنکور دادن.
قبل عید هیچی نخونده بودن و از عید استارت زدن.
رشتشون انسانی بود.

من از مامانشون  و ابجیشون شنیدم میگفت خیلی میخوندن فقط برای دستشوی و حموم از رو کتاب پا میشدن برای غذا هم براشون لقمه میگرفتم و شبی یه ساعت میخوابیدن(نمیدونم چجوری واقن:/)
از عیدم میشه خوند و رتبه شد به شرطی از جون و دل مایه بذاری.*

----------


## granger

> *دوتاهمسایه ما هستن که فکر کنم ۹۶،۹۷ کنکور دادن.
> قبل عید هیچی نخونده بودن و از عید استارت زدن.
> رشتشون انسانی بود.
> 
> من از مامانشون  و ابجیشون شنیدم میگفت خیلی میخوندن فقط برای دستشوی و حموم از رو کتاب پا میشدن برای غذا هم براشون لقمه میگرفتم و شبی یه ساعت میخوابیدن(نمیدونم چجوری واقن:/)
> از عیدم میشه خوند و رتبه شد به شرطی از جون و دل مایه بذاری.*


شبی یه ساعت میخوابیدن؟ مگه میشه؟
احتمالا روزها می‌خوابیدن.

----------


## kimura

ادم تا ادم فرق داره
انشالله نشون میدی 
که از اونا خیلی سرتری :Yahoo (99):

----------


## haniko

سلام دوست عزیز ندیده ام انشاالله که شروع کردی؟ مشکلی هست بگو تا کمکت کنیم :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Saeed79

یعنی کلا هدفتون از بیخ و بنه غلطه
حتی رتبه برتره هم نمیخواد رتبه 1 بشه . به بعدش فک میکنه . مثالش رتبه 1 سال 96 امیرحسین قاسمی نژاد که میگفت به فکر رتبه 1 نبوده این مسیرو رفته تا نهایت فوق تخصص هورمون و غدد بگیره !
و خوشبختانه خوشبختانه هیچ رتبه برتری از 3 4 ماه قبل از کنکور استارت نزده . ازسال ها قبلش یا واسه کنکور میخونده یا پایه اش قوی بوده به لطف آینده نگری پدر و مادرش . چرا خوشبختانه ؟ چون حقیقتا رقیب شما تک رقمیا و رتبه برترایی که سال هاست دارن تلاش میکنن نیستن . رقیب شما دانش آموزای معمولی ان که نه دبیر خارج از کشور دارن نه منابعشون از فضا اومده و نه ترازشون 8 هزاره . ترازای 6 تا 7 هزاری که روزی 8 9 ساعت درست میخونن همین

----------


## Midnight__Star

من فقط اینو میدونم که اونایی که رتبه برتر شدن فقط میخوندن مهم نیست از کی و کجا ...فکرشون فقط متمرکز روی خوندن بود نه چیز دیگه و در نهایت جواب تلاششون میدیدن.

----------


## kimura

https://my100.ir/moshavereh-help/%d8...7%d9%85%db%8c/
​کسایی که هنوز دودلن برین این ویس بشنوین

----------

